# Bad, Bad, and Worse



## Claire (Mar 12, 2005)

Terrible.  I had a heck of a time getting here.  Naturally, I couldn't remember my password, and while trying to create a new one I kept getting rejected for one reason or another.  THEN, to make matters worse, suddenly I was told my new one was approved -- a series of numbers that mean absolutely nothing to me.  If it was a $$$$ site, I'd have rejected it out of hand, but went ahead and used the # assigned to me.  There has to be a better way, and so far this is not it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 12, 2005)

If you tried for a new password it was probably telling you that your e-mail address was already active here.  It sent you a number or something to use first as a password then you go into your profile and change your password yourself.   It takes about 6 weeks to get everything straightened out - please be patient.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 12, 2005)

Also - when you try to log in and you don't have your password right did you send for your password?  There is that option.


----------

